# Bindings for powder board



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys...
So boards and boots, i get it. But bindings is like obscure science......

Need help picking a binding for a pow board (2014 Charlie Slasher). I will probably use the same bindings for my Endeavor Live 2014. The Slasher is a midstiff pow deck ~6/10, while the Live is an aggressive RCR board (similar in "spirit" to the Ripsaw, Man's Board, TRice etc), probably around 7.5/10 flex. 

Both these boards are to be ridden all mountain when there's decent snow conditions. Obviously, the Slasher for dem deep days and the Live for everything between soft packed to ~25cm or so.

I don't want something as stiff as Diodes or Chargers and nothing as "partsy" or finnicky as a 390 Boss. I'm used to Burton bindings, so i'd like to continue not worrying about breaking parts. I'm debating:

*1. UNION Atlas *
Pros: stiff baseplate, comfy, not so stiff highback, simple, good price. Quality.
Cons: none stand out.

*2. Burton Genesis*
Pros: comfy, awesome ratchets, 0 fwd lean option, simple and light. Top Quality.
Cons: Not sure if responsive enough. I'm in-between size M and L... this is a big con..... the Reflex baseplate limits my setup options. They're not cheap.

*3. UNION Factory or any of those Collaborations...*
Pros: Canted footbed (big plus), stiff baseplate, quality.
Cons: not sure if Team highback makes too stiff/responsive especially considering Unions don't really have totally 0 lean option (or do they?)

*4. NOW Select or Drive*
Pros: I like the idea of customizable response via the bushings. Simple. Quality. 
Cons: No idea how they behave or what compares. Pricey.

Any input is appreciated. I'm not looking for a straight answer, but rather discussion on your preferences and experiences.... so feel free to share your darkest and deepest secrets.

Thanks!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Powder bindings need to be responsive. Stiff powerful responsive bindings go well with a board that's similar. It's about maximizing the energy you put in, and getting quick powerful turns.

I've also rode Burton bindings a fair bit. I switched to the Now's this year and love them dude. Big Neach and I demoed a bunch of the 2015 Now gear down at Baker back in Feb. He absolutely loved the straps on the new Selects, raved about how comfy they were.

The differences with the Now's are unique. The way they feel is unique for sure, but one of the coolest things about them is the dampening feeling. They really help you make big turns, and they really suck up the chop and crud we get here. I'd like to make my own canting for them and see if it improves at all, but after riding Burton's with the autocant that everyone likes all last year, I still find the Nows even easier on the knees and everything than the Burtons anyway so if it's an improvement at all it'll be yet another step up!

The Drives I have now are a great freeride binding. They're definitely not in the realm of TOO STIFF, and they're comfortable yet very responsive. The Drives for 2015 will be stiffer and have a taller highback. They won't be as crazy as the O-Drives though. I tried those and they're intense. I much prefer the Drives for all the riding I do now. I only ride the Malavitas now when I'm working on switch since they're not as touchy.

The Selects however will be getting the 2014 highback from the 2013 Drives that I have & like, along with a ton of other upgrades. I'm planning on picking up a set if funds allow. A fellow pow surfer we ran into in Whis highly reccomended no highbacks in deep powder for that unreal surfing experience. I think I can see where he's coming from... looking forward to trying it.

Either way, the Now stuff is looking awesome for next year. All the kinks seem to be worked out for the third season. The reps were really stoked about it. They also have a similar baseplate to Unions (also a great brand) so they're versatile. I was thinking about a set of Unions before I got talked into trying the Nows and I don't look back at all. Highly reccomended. I'd go with the Selects, or the Drives if you want to get more aggressive in your freeriding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

+100 I also ride now drive with my pow board. Frickin live it. I use the stiffest bushings. I also just bought this....
Now Highcup Set 2014 | evo


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

destroy said:


> Powder bindings need to be responsive. Stiff powerful responsive bindings go well with a board that's similar. It's about maximizing the energy you put in, and getting quick powerful turns.
> 
> I've also rode Burton bindings a fair bit. I switched to the Now's this year and love them dude. Big Neach and I demoed a bunch of the 2015 Now gear down at Baker back in Feb. He absolutely loved the straps on the new Selects, raved about how comfy they were.
> 
> ...


Hmmm you see that "surfy" feeling is +/- what i mean with having softer highbacks. I actually set the fwd lean to 0 in powder, vs normally i use it around F3. i find i don't need that much edge power in pow, and the stiff baseplate provides toe/heel response.

Also, the Charlie is not even that stiff. The Live is actually stiffer.

That's why i'm not looking for something TOO stiff and why the 0 lean is a "pro". BUT this may be more an "assumption" that comes from me not having tried all these bindings. 

I was 'this close' to trying Nead's NOWs... but the day he had em on we rode till the legs gave up hehehehe so no time for fiddling with gear.



ridinbend said:


> +100 I also ride now drive with my pow board. Frickin live it. I use the stiffest bushings. I also just bought this....
> Now Highcup Set 2014 | evo


Thanks! in fact, i thought the Select were stiffer, but they actually are not. And they come with those highcups you got. It looks like what i actually should be looking into are indeed the Drives (from 2013-14). But if they do get the Drive' highback next yr, then probably Select 2015 is the way to go. :thumbsup: 

But i doubt i'll be getting new next yr stuff.. unless i get some dope price. Fuck full retail prices.

But yea, several people have already mentioned the quality of the NOWs. That's a definite plus. I've seen them in action, just haven't really tried them and they definitely look solid.



Thanks guys. Keep it comin!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a pair of SF45s that would be good if you can fit a medium (up to 9.5).
$135


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jml22 said:


> I have a pair of SF45s that would be good if you can fit a medium (up to 9.5).
> $135


I'm Sz. 11


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Hmmm you see that "surfy" feeling is +/- what i mean with having softer highbacks. I actually set the fwd lean to 0 in powder, vs normally i use it around F3. i find i don't need that much edge power in pow, and the stiff baseplate provides toe/heel response.
> 
> Also, the Charlie is not even that stiff. The Live is actually stiffer.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry that much about using a stiffer binding on the Slasher. I'm sure it'll be fine either way. I think you'll find that when you start to shred pow harder you might even wish you had more responsive bindings if you go on the softer end of things. I didn't like stiff stuff until I got nicer higher end stuff that was more responsive. There's a reason that most higher end gear is really stiff, and most of the crazy shredders who ride the biggest stuff in the world like stiff gear...

I usually ride my Burtons about the same as you though. However, on my Now's I put none at all. Just how they came straight out of the box. Some people complained about the highback being too short on the 2014 Drives, and I thought it felt a little short at first (compared to what I was used to), but I quickly got used to it and have no problem with it at all now. Also I was wrong when I said it was going to be stiffer next year, I'm pretty sure. It'll be taller, and I believe it'll have the wings on the outside. It'll be an upgrade to an already great binding. Have a look at the 2015 Now catalog so you can see the differences for yourself. It's nice and clear. The Drives are still a rad all mountain binding, but the Selects are very versatile and a cool binding. Either one would be a great choice for all mountain (including pow rippin') but the Drive's definitely won't be too stiff if that's what you're worried about. You might try 'em and end up liking them though and being a convert! 

Neach has a hookup with the dude who does the Now distribution just over the border down in Bellingham. He can get you a smokin' deal on a set, so no worries there  k:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I personally don't like a really stiff binding in powder. I like that surfy feeling and a stiff bindings robs you of that.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I have some T-9's that I believe are what your lookin' for?:dunno:

Here's a pic of them with brand new $300 RIDE Cappo's. That just happen to be sitting on said Slasher.
You'll notice that RIDE has stopped with the all aluminum base plates, there still mostly aluminum but they've added a little plastic in there now.

They're almost identical to the T-9's, the T-9's heel cup goes up a little higher though, giving you a more locked in feeling & less need for so much highback.

The forward lean adjusters were taken off by whoever previously owned them.
With the wings, you don't need em.

They have just the right amount of flex.

Plus they're way, way cheaper than any of the previously mentioned bindings
Maybe the dude with the Slasher will hook you up?

I hear he's pretty awesome like that.


TT


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I personally don't like a really stiff binding in powder. I like that surfy feeling and a stiff bindings robs you of that.


Yah, what's up with this stiff bindings in powder stuff. Carving hard, needing to dig edges into hardpack in get. In powder even a soft binding will still move the board. 

I used to run c60s everywhere , now have diodes instead but got genesis for my soft snow/powder setup, I think it's a better match.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

short answer: any binding will work


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Supra said:


> short answer: any binding will work


hahahaha too true


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Supra said:


> short answer: any binding will work


LOL
And that's why bindings is like obscure science. End of the day, the truth is anything and everything works! :dunno:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I personally don't like a really stiff binding in powder. I like that surfy feeling and a stiff bindings robs you of that.





Lamps said:


> Yah, what's up with this stiff bindings in powder stuff. Carving hard, needing to dig edges into hardpack in get. In powder even a soft binding will still move the board.
> 
> I used to run c60s everywhere , now have diodes instead but got genesis for my soft snow/powder setup, I think it's a better match.


Exactly what i mean.

I think in pow, the stiff highback simply adds edge power which you don't really need. I feel any heel/toe response you need is provided by a stiff baseplate and the straps.

Or... in the case of Burton, if you can set the fwd lean all the way to 0, you still get that surfy feeling, while being able to crank it up when you need it. That's why i'm not so sold on the Factory... maybe too much response, too stiff highback which you can't send all the way to zero lean........


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

destroy said:


> Have a look at the 2015 Now catalog so you can see the differences for yourself. It's nice and clear. The Drives are still a rad all mountain binding, but the Selects are very versatile and a cool binding. Either one would be a great choice for all mountain (including pow rippin') but the Drive's definitely won't be too stiff if that's what you're worried about. You might try 'em and end up liking them though and being a convert!
> 
> Neach has a hookup with the dude who does the Now distribution just over the border down in Bellingham. He can get you a smokin' deal on a set, so no worries there  k:


Ohhh i thought his good price was like a sale or something. If he can actually get good prices through "the dude", then i'm sold!! hahaha that's it. It'll be either the Select or the Drive.

The catalog is dope. I think i like the Select... but i gotta check them out, cause the Drive are also A+


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Maybe the dude with the Slasher will hook you up?
> 
> I hear he's pretty awesome like that.
> 
> TT


:bowdown: hahahahaha

We'll see. I know me, i know if i get any other bindings, i'll end up getting the NOWs later anyways Especially if they're at a good deal through a hookup.

Cuadruple post!!! :yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll stick em on there, it's always fun to try out different shit.:thumbsup:

I guess you're prolly itchin' to get this thing eh?I should be able to get it to you in the next day or two.


TT


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lamps said:


> Yah, what's up with this stiff bindings in powder stuff. Carving hard, needing to dig edges into hardpack in get. In powder even a soft binding will still move the board.
> 
> I used to run c60s everywhere , now have diodes instead but got genesis for my soft snow/powder setup, I think it's a better match.





Supra said:


> short answer: any binding will work


+1000. I'll often stick my 390s with no forward lean on my pow stick to really have some fun.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That's why I have a swallow tail No-board.:yahoo::bowdown:

Cause really when it's tits deep, they're totally unnecessary.

You only need bindings for everything else.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I'll stick em on there, it's always fun to try out different shit.:thumbsup:
> 
> I guess you're prolly itchin' to get this thing eh?I should be able to get it to you in the next day or two.
> 
> ...


Itching for a pow day for sure!! I think there's at least a couple left for Whis :hope:

About the T9 sure strap em on! Thanks. i'll definitely try them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Yah, what's up with this stiff bindings in powder stuff. Carving hard, needing to dig edges into hardpack in get. In powder even a soft binding will still move the board.


Semantic thing...? I.e. replace "powder" by "freeride" :dunno:
For pure pow surfing, any binding would work for me as well. But as soon as terrain changes on and on (rocks to evade, tracked out gullies, exposed traverses, wind blown ice crusts) I prefer to have immediate response.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Semantic thing...? I.e. replace "powder" by "freeride" :dunno:
> For pure pow surfing, any binding would work for me as well. But as soon as terrain changes on and on (rocks to evade, tracked out gullies, exposed traverses, wind blown ice crusts) I prefer to have immediate response.


The terrain I ride at bachy is not open glade pow, it's natural features, trees, tight trees and tons of gullies that change direction as your dropping. I need stiff responsive bindings, especially when the snow is fast and your coming up on different features quick.

Riding volcanos is fun.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This guy's got it!
Current Now Drives, with the heelcups for that non-restrictive surfy feeling on pow... :thumbsup: essentially, next yr's Select. Boom, take my $$!!

(c) ridinbend


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny I was just going to post this shot in the thread. Hands down closest I've come to feeling like I was surfing. And i surfed for 20+ years and strive for the surfing sensation in pow. I found it. :yahoo:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Funny I was just going to post this shot in the thread. Hands down closest I've come to feeling like I was surfing. And i surfed for 20+ years and strive for the surfing sensation in pow. I found it. :yahoo:


Hahahaha 35cm overnight at Whistler... my mind was on pow at work today!! 

But yea that sort of setup is exactly what i was looking for. Kinda difficult to explain, because people either like lots of response... or pure mid-flex. Maybe Burton has it with the full zero lean and Reflex... But these NOW guys got it down. :yahoo:

Oh and i'm also a surf & skate background, from the Caribbean. I only met snow a couple yrs ago


----------

